# Aftermarket speakers upgrade soon....need opinions on what to get



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hey again. Well as most of you know, my cruze like others on this board has taken a crazy turn from when it was stock to what it is now from all the modifications we have done to our cruzes. Now that im done with the exterior pretty much (other than one other mod), im doing the inside now. Ive already did two things on the inside that I wanted to do. Now I just need/want to do the sound system. My goal is to get a premium sound system but keeping it casual. I DONT want subs. I hate those things. I just want new better speakers in my doors, and A pillars by the windshield. (the tweeters). Id like to keep the factory radio, but if it means that I have to get a new radio for the speakers, ill consider it..but I kinda don't want to have to do that. The radio part is something that im having a hard time trying to decide on. Id rather keep the factory radio, but If it will affect the sound quality to the new speakers for bass, and clearity, then ill change it to something else. I know that factory radios have a certain number of watts built into them of what they can handle. I just need help on this on what to get as I will be doing this later in the year when I get some money rolling back in. Any help/suggestions is appreciated. Ive looked on crutchfield and saw some speakers on there. I know what size the door speakers are, just not sure about the tweeters. Does anyone have any information on the sizing of the tweeters?.*


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Andrei made a big post about what to do with your Cruze and an aftermarket sound system. Go search sq thread v2 I think that's what it is. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Oh okay...well I will search for that thread and see whats in there. Id still like to get some outsider's opinions though of what is good out there. I don't know a whole lot with electronics lol. *


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well that thread has a lot of information, I learned a lot from reading it. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

almost too much! lol most of it was over my head


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Go with one of the two set ups Andrei has for our car in his SQ build thread. With the tuning file that you will upload to time align/equalize the speakers you wont get anywhere near the same quality without spending thousands on a new head unit, expensive tweeters/midranges, bundles of harnesses to retain stock wheel functions for the new head unit, and even then its not guaranteed.

I'm running the upper of the two sets in my car, and anyone who has heard it has been completely speechless in the quality of the system. Also on your whole hate of subs stance, once you hear a proper SQ sub system like in Andrei's and my car, you will change your mind, I guarantee it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Go with one of the two set ups Andrei has for our car in his SQ build thread. With the tuning file that you will upload to time align/equalize the speakers you wont get anywhere near the same quality without spending thousands on a new head unit, expensive tweeters/midranges, bundles of harnesses to retain stock wheel functions for the new head unit, and even then its not guaranteed.
> 
> I'm running the upper of the two sets in my car, and anyone who has heard it has been completely speechless in the quality of the system. Also on your whole hate of subs stance, once you hear a proper SQ sub system like in Andrei's and my car, you will change your mind, I guarantee it.


*Ill look into his thread. Im not in it for spending thousands of dollars. I got a couple guys that do audio and video work for cars, and they will get me my stuff cheaper than what most places and people will charge...so im covered there. Just need to find good stuff and best way to hook it all up which I know the 2 people I know will know how to do that haha. I know jvc, kenwood, alpine, MTX, jl audio, and kicker are good speakers and cd players so I know ill be choosing from those brands to go with. Its the model and wattage of speakers I will need to find and purchase.*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Those are the Bottom line cheap . Do a search for component speakers . 6.5 to 6.75 for the front doors get quality not junk . There are some really good quality sets to choose from . So save some pennies to get quality ..


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

What's a good brand? I always thought Kicker were good?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Ill look into his thread. Im not in it for spending thousands of dollars. I got a couple guys that do audio and video work for cars, and they will get me my stuff cheaper than what most places and people will charge...so im covered there. Just need to find good stuff and best way to hook it all up which I know the 2 people I know will know how to do that haha. I know jvc, kenwood, alpine, MTX, jl audio, and kicker are good speakers and cd players so I know ill be choosing from those brands to go with. Its the model and wattage of speakers I will need to find and purchase.*


The bottom of the line kit Andrei pieced together costs ~$550. That includes tweeters, front doors, door baffles, amplifier, wiring, PAC Harness, and Mini DSP. If thats not cheap than I don't know what is.

Kicker is pure crap. Their subwoofers are horrid, their speakers are mediocre at best, and their amplifiers are the only thing that they can do well.

JL and Alpine make a couple good subwoofers, and their speakers aren't bad, but you're going to end up paying more get good quality, and even then it wont be tuned anywhere near the level of Andrei's DSP file.

Kenwood makes decent head units, however if you swap out the head unit you're looking at $200-400 in harnesses alone just to retain steering wheel audio controls, bluetooth, etc.

JVC and MTX I don't really know anything about, but they're in between JL/Alpine and Kicker quality wise.

As far as tuning wise, I'll put it into perspective. Typically in a headunit you get 3 equilizers(Bass, Trebble, Midrange) and a 2 axis "time delay"(Front/Rear, Driver/Passenger). Now while thats nice and all, it leaves you with 3 sets of controls for over 20,000Hz of range, which is horrid if you want actual quality and precision. And as for the whole "time delay" all it does is cut power to the speakers as you move left to right/forward to back to make it seem like its centered on you.

Now, for the DSP tune file that you would receive for your setup, Andrei sat in his car (for the base level, the one up level was tuned in my car with me sitting in the driver's seat) holding a audio tuning mic up to his ear for ~30 minutes per speaker to go through thousands of parametric equalizers (think the huge set ups in recording studios, but even more) in order to fine tune each speaker so that it has perfect clarity through out the entire frequency range that it plays. Then, he time delayed each speaker (aside from the passenger door since that is the furthest from your ear) so each speaker actually hesitates by a fraction of a millisecond, so the sound waves from all 4 front speakers hit your ears at the same exact nanosecond. That means that your speakers aren't getting a fraction of their power in order to trick yourself, its actually time delayed, and they're all playing at full power.

You can sit in anyone of your friend's cars that have installed systems from kicker/JL/Alpine/etc. that cost nearly $1,000, and you wont get the same clarity from the system's Andrei's pieced together. And as for your hatred of subwoofers, I guarantee you that if you heard Andrei's set up you would change your mind.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I would suggest you listen to what he has to say...lol. Be smart about this, do it right the first time so you don't have to keep changing it after.


----------



## randyz (Mar 18, 2014)

My opinion is don't waste your money and time upgrading your speakers. I bought 4 pioneer 3 way speakers to replace my factory ones and I took the time to cut the factory speaker apart and press fit the new ones in to use the factory bracket for easy mounting. I only didi the two rear speakers and tried them to see how they sounded. Using the fader I adjusted from front to rear and back several times and the new speakers didn't sound as good as the factory ones. I had been waiting for the kicker amp and subwoofer upgrade to become available. I saw that it was available for the system without the Mylink but not for the system with Mylink radio. I had a stereo shop were I had previously had remote starts installed on other vehicles and he got adn installed the kicker system with sub and digital amp for $1300.00. That is alittle pricey but it was the best money I have spent on my Cruze to date.The owner and the installer both said it sounded awesome and it did.After I got home I played with the fader and again the new speakers in the rear did not sound as good as the factory ones, but I was not surprised as Kicker stated the system was designed to work with the factory speakers and system. I purchased two new factory speakers for $16.00 each and they sound awesome. I know you stated you didn't care for Subs and this was my first but it fits nicely in the depression on the left side of the trunk and it just gives you nice deep base even at low volume not vibrating the car and surrounding vehicles as we are used to with most Subbed cars. Just to take the thought out of your mind the the 3way speakers that I purchased were the problem I installed them in my Sierra Crewcab with the the Clarion stereo and Nav system I installed previously and the spekers sounded great.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Yeah. Im still looking at my options of whats best to do. I want to eliminate subs. I will NOT do subs. I used to be into subs like 4 years ago, but I quickly grew out of them. I don't think they are bad for sound quality. I just don't like it when some D bag comes by my house at 3 am blaring them bastards and rattling my house and waking me up. I want to do something that's not that pricey, but makes my sound system sound good for what im wanting to do with it...which is replace factory speakers with aftermarket speakers, and do whatever else I need to in order for my expectations to work. If I need to upgrade my head unit or something, I will. I just need to do my research and ask for help. But the first step is obviously asking you guys for opinions and ideas.*


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Not all subwoofers out there are designed to be loud and for spl purpose only. A lot of subwoofers are great for an sq system, it all depends on how you set it up and what you buy. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't wait till the lordstown meet to hear all the different setups. As for subs, you may like the subs that came factory on my Subaru. All it really did was vibrate the seat and kinda make me feel like it was doing something. I ended up with a 15" and generic amp set just enough to combat my loud as **** exhaust. 

Here it is if anyone can find the equivalent, this one won't fit under our seats. Granted as said, there may be setups that aren't going to find every lose item inside your dash and door panels. 

Subaru Accessories | Genuine


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank God I just like listening to my BOV.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*No offense to anyone that likes subs, but i will not put those in my car. I developed more respect to others that sleep at night and want piece and quiet. Granted, i blare my music in my car now, but its nothing like subs that has all that vibration crap and high bass. I love bass don't get me wrong, its just when you set it ridiculously high is when it gets annoying. I had subs in my car for one year which was when i was a junior in high school back in 2008. After that, i grew out of them because it was a mess to have all that **** wiring for one, #2 i got complaints from the neighbors about em and i got tired of hearing it so that's when i realized what they were getting at and i grew up. *


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> * After that, i grew out of them because it was a mess to have all that **** wiring for one, #2 i got complaints from the neighbors about em and i got tired of hearing it so that's when i realized what they were getting at and i grew up. *


No offense taken, but understand this most people who get complaints about having a system because it is annoying and loud are people who don't have respect for their surroundings. People like that are people who ruin the hobby so many people do, I have a decently loud system myself and I never full tilt at stop lights or after 10pm, it's called respect. As far as wiring goes if you take your time and use zip ties it'll look clean, it's people that rush the build are normally the ones who have a wire mess.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

The sub Andrei recommended for me is a TC sounds Epic 10" with his Custom Enclosure which provides Great Bass inside the Cruze and barely hear it outside of the car.
This is called an SQ setup where you get the strong low end frequencies without the loud Sound Pressure Levels that cause neighborhood Earthquakes.

I'm betting that you haven't heard an SQ subwoofer setup before.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> The sub Andrei recommended for me is a TC sounds Epic 10" with his Custom Enclosure which provides Great Bass inside the Cruze and barely hear it outside of the car.
> This is called an SQ setup where you get the strong low end frequencies without the loud Sound Pressure Levels that cause neighborhood Earthquakes.
> 
> I'm betting that you haven't heard an SQ subwoofer setup before.


The enclosure that you mentioned is the one that fits into the cubby on the left hand side of the trunk correct? It's not the full enclosure right?

I believe it's similar but with better construction and components?

http://www.crutchfield.com/g_530/Vehicle-specific-Enclosures.html?tp=113


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I have two 18" subs. Overkill output levels but I never crank them up to bother anyone. It's the accuracy. Sounds like you had absolutely no clue what you were doing tuning that amplifier and making the substage blend with your stereo speakers. Subwoofers are required on a fundamental level to play low frequencies that your stereo speakers are simply incapable of playing. The lowest note on a piano will hit down to 29hz. Lowest note on a bass guitar will be 41hz. How do you even hear those on your front speakers that aren't any good below 50hz? You can't. 

You've been on this forum long enough and have had enough opportunities to read my replies to others, my tutorials, my discussions, and my documentation to have at least a elementary understanding of sound but somehow you still don't understand the purpose and function of a subwoofer. 

You have people here giving you very good advice and you reply by telling them off. Please explain why anyone should spend any more time trying to help you and teach you when, in the end, you will cling to your preconceived notions and ignore the advice you were given anyway?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> The enclosure that you mentioned is the one that fits into the cubby on the left hand side of the trunk correct? It's not the full enclosure right?
> 
> I believe it's similar but with better construction and components?
> 
> Car Selector


It is the full Enclosure.


Sounds way better in person, a tiny smartphone mic cannot pickup how good it sounds.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

randyz said:


> My opinion is don't waste your money and time upgrading your speakers. I bought 4 pioneer 3 way speakers to replace my factory ones and I took the time to cut the factory speaker apart and press fit the new ones in to use the factory bracket for easy mounting. I only didi the two rear speakers and tried them to see how they sounded. Using the fader I adjusted from front to rear and back several times and the new speakers didn't sound as good as the factory ones. I had been waiting for the kicker amp and subwoofer upgrade to become available. I saw that it was available for the system without the Mylink but not for the system with Mylink radio. I had a stereo shop were I had previously had remote starts installed on other vehicles and he got adn installed the kicker system with sub and digital amp for $1300.00. That is alittle pricey but it was the best money I have spent on my Cruze to date.The owner and the installer both said it sounded awesome and it did.After I got home I played with the fader and again the new speakers in the rear did not sound as good as the factory ones, but I was not surprised as Kicker stated the system was designed to work with the factory speakers and system. I purchased two new factory speakers for $16.00 each and they sound awesome. I know you stated you didn't care for Subs and this was my first but it fits nicely in the depression on the left side of the trunk and it just gives you nice deep base even at low volume not vibrating the car and surrounding vehicles as we are used to with most Subbed cars. Just to take the thought out of your mind the the 3way speakers that I purchased were the problem I installed them in my Sierra Crewcab with the the Clarion stereo and Nav system I installed previously and the spekers sounded great.


I strongly urge you to make the trip to lordstown, or get in touch with tecollins. The problem is you went with 3 way speakers, which means that you essentially have one speaker doing what 3 separate ones should be. You have your tweeter, midrange, and subwoofer all wrapped up into one speaker, which means that you're going to get insane amounts of distortion. There's a reason why an orchestra uses a Tuba, a sax, and a trumpet, instead of just a sax to play all the notes. As for the Kicker system, its a common audio misconception that fools people into believing that they just bought a killer system, when all they bought were louder speakers. Most people believe that louder/stronger notes means that you now have a better system, which is why it sounded better with the stock speakers, which aren't bad, but aren't that accurate.



chevycruze2012 said:


> *Yeah. Im still looking at my options of whats best to do. I want to eliminate subs. I will NOT do subs. I used to be into subs like 4 years ago, but I quickly grew out of them. I don't think they are bad for sound quality. I just don't like it when some D bag comes by my house at 3 am blaring them bastards and rattling my house and waking me up. I want to do something that's not that pricey, but makes my sound system sound good for what im wanting to do with it...which is replace factory speakers with aftermarket speakers, and do whatever else I need to in order for my expectations to work. If I need to upgrade my head unit or something, I will. I just need to do my research and ask for help. But the first step is obviously asking you guys for opinions and ideas.*





chevycruze2012 said:


> *No offense to anyone that likes subs, but i will not put those in my car. I developed more respect to others that sleep at night and want piece and quiet. Granted, i blare my music in my car now, but its nothing like subs that has all that vibration crap and high bass. I love bass don't get me wrong, its just when you set it ridiculously high is when it gets annoying. I had subs in my car for one year which was when i was a junior in high school back in 2008. After that, i grew out of them because it was a mess to have all that **** wiring for one, #2 i got complaints from the neighbors about em and i got tired of hearing it so that's when i realized what they were getting at and i grew up. *


I'm going to consolidate my response to both since it makes more sense, and you basically said the same thing twice.

What we have here, is one post that makes no sense, and one that does, but doesn't mean that you shouldn't have a subwoofer. First off your argument for not liking subwoofers was that you liked them in the past, but other people got yelled at. I'm sorry but I don't see how other people could make you hate having something on your car. There are ricers out there who do obnoxious things with body kits/wings/exhaust/etc. that piss people off, but thats because they mod obnoxiously, when in reality you can mod your car with body kits/wings/exhaust/etc. that are pleasing to the eyes/ears and don't annoy anyone.

As for the second one, you got complaints because you were playing a boomy SPL sub that is designed to shake houses. I have two 18" subwoofers in my trunk, and as long as my trunk is closed I can turn my system all the way up to 30 vol and it barely even shakes my own house when parked in the garage. Of course the second I open my trunk up the whole house shakes a little, but if you know what you're doing, CLD your trunk, and learn to turn it down late at night or driving through your neighborhood, you wont piss anyone off.

Aside from all of that is what Andrei pointed out, there simply are notes in music that your tweeters and midranges couldn't even hope to play, and that is why you need a subwoofer if you want complete tonal accuracy out of every single note your ears can hear.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> No offense taken, but understand this most people who get complaints about having a system because it is annoying and loud are people who don't have respect for their surroundings. People like that are people who ruin the hobby so many people do, I have a decently loud system myself and I never full tilt at stop lights or after 10pm, it's called respect. As far as wiring goes if you take your time and use zip ties it'll look clean, it's people that rush the build are normally the ones who have a wire mess.


Lol since we wanna go back to high school sub setups. 



Yeah if you have the right car and insulation setup you will be fine. From what I already see the windows is where most the sound bleeds out. On the Subaru the exhaust is all you hear. My Mazda 6 was the best insulated car I had. 






Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Lol since we wanna go back to high school sub setups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Just Cruzin'


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay Smurf . Eco finally makes an appearance with his Video Files . He always is Good with pics and Video stuff . 

Cc2012 consider yourself fortunate to draw out the big guns out of they're cubby holes of Desire and take heed with your newly found Exploration into the world of SOUND QUALITY Versus Just Noise coming from some speakers . 

Have you ever heard of a Rainy Day Fund . Well this is not a Rainy Day Expenditure !
So what ever you are deciding to have to spend on a sound system double it .


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Im not exactly telling people off. I simply said that I am not buying subs. Ive grown of wanting subs because im the traditional way of having just speakers and not a giant ass box sitting in my trunk taking up space. That's why there is speakers in the doors and pillars, depending what the car is. And some of you are right, I don't know much about speakers and subs, nor do I want to because I HATE doing stuff electrical. I was VERY nervous working with my airbag on my steering wheel so I can paint the V trim to match my other painted parts. I sweated the whole time I was working with it trying to get it off. I was within an inch just taking it to a dealership and have them take it out for $75.00. Im glad I finally got it out and saved myself that money which I didn't have. In conclusion because I feel like I waste my time asking for help with anything anymore, I am simply asking for opinions on what speakers to get. I said NOTHING about subwoofers. Its strictly just OE type replacement speakers from aftermarket brands such as JL audio, kicker, Alpine, Kenwood, MTX, etc. Im not trying to be so blunt about this, but it seems like the majority on here does not know how to respond to what im asking or what I say. People take things the wrong way no matter who im talking to. It doesn't matter if its on here or its in person. Anything I say, people question it...and it really annoys me. So back on topic. If I can get some serious opinions and suggestions on what to buy...NOT SUBS, and just speakers, id appreciate it. I want a better sounding speaker for the doors, and my tweeters in the windshield pillar trims to get better results. I want something with a better sounding bass and volume, but with a lot less distortion. It seems like I have some cut outs on my speakers when I turn my speakers up to 25-26 volume. Idk why, but it is irritating. Im thinking its the tweeter speakers but im not sure. They pop and they sound too dim id describe it lol. They aren't bassy at all it sounds. That's all im asking and wanting from this thread I created.*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Then that is all you have to Go BUY ! A Decent Quality Component Set of Speakers + you will need speaker adapters for the 6.5 inch front doors from Scosche .


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> Then that is all you have to Go BUY ! A Decent Quality Component Set of Speakers + you will need speaker adapters for the 6.5 inch front doors from Scosche .


* Thanks for the tip brianV. Ill look into those adapters and hopefully get pointed in the right direction of which speakers to buy. *


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Im not exactly telling people off. I simply said that I am not buying subs. Ive grown of wanting subs because im the traditional way of having just speakers and not a giant ass box sitting in my trunk taking up space. That's why there is speakers in the doors and pillars, depending what the car is. And some of you are right, I don't know much about speakers and subs, nor do I want to because I HATE doing stuff electrical.
> 
> I said NOTHING about subwoofers. Its strictly just OE type replacement speakers from aftermarket brands such as JL audio, kicker, Alpine, Kenwood, MTX, etc. Im not trying to be so blunt about this, but it seems like the majority on here does not know how to respond to what im asking or what I say. People take things the wrong way no matter who im talking to. It doesn't matter if its on here or its in person. Anything I say, people question it...and it really annoys me.
> 
> So back on topic. If I can get some serious opinions and suggestions on what to buy...NOT SUBS, and just speakers, id appreciate it. I want a better sounding speaker for the doors, and my tweeters in the windshield pillar trims to get better results. I want something with a better sounding bass and volume, but with a lot less distortion.*


Ok, so first off I separated your post and cut out the steering wheel part to better answer this post.

First off, you're talking about speaker systems, and as a general, the Traditional Way is to have a mid range, a subwoofer, and a tweeter in order to play all of the note frequencies at optimum clarity. In terms of cars there are subwoofers in all cars above the cheaper subcompacts because they have space to utilize. However more times than not, their subwoofers are nothing more than reference woofers (think the pioneer upgraded rear deck) that don't really do much good. The reason why you get a box when you go aftermarket is so that the subwoofer has the proper amount of trapped air to function properly. Also, you don't need a giant box to have a subwoofer set up in your trunk. I onyl lost 11" of my trunk with two 18s, and there is the fiberglass enclosure that fits in the rear driver side portion of the trunk that utilizes the cubby area. Also, if you know how to wire your set up, you don't have to have wires everywhere in your trunk.

The "problem" you frequently encounter is that you ask general questions, and expect specific answers. For instance, you asked for help in a premium sound system for your car, and although you did mention that you do not want subs, you cant have a premium sound system without one. As Andrei has stated there are notes that a midrange simply can not play, and because of that you cannot have a premium sound system, as you're ignoring/leaving out important notes that make up the music you listen to. As for the OE replacement speakers from brands such as JL, Kicker, Alpine, Kenwood, MTX, etc. I've already posted a response on what replacing will do. You see regardless of the route you go you will need to buy an amplifier, as if you just replace your stock speakers with new ones you wont gain jack. Your new speakers will be powered the same way, that is if the car can even power your new speakers without the added amplifier. Not to mention that if you want to actually gain a noticeable difference you will have to spend $500-$1,000.

Alright, now as you say, back on topic. I gave you a serious response back on page one, go with andrei's set up. You get the best results you can without spending $1,000-$3,000 on a top of the line system from the name brands like JL/Alpine, and you still end up with a proper equilizer tune and time align. 



Smurfenstein said:


> The bottom of the line kit Andrei pieced together costs ~$550. That includes tweeters, front doors, door baffles, amplifier, wiring, PAC Harness, and Mini DSP. If thats not cheap than I don't know what is.
> 
> Kicker is pure crap. Their subwoofers are horrid, their speakers are mediocre at best, and their amplifiers are the only thing that they can do well.
> 
> ...


Now, to end off this giant wall of text, I will re-quote what you yourself wrote:


chevycruze2012 said:


> *I want something with a better sounding bass and volume, but with a lot less distortion.*


You want Bass, and yet you don't want a subwoofer. Do you understand that that is not possible? Because its not.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Im not exactly telling people off. I simply said that I am not buying subs. Ive grown of wanting subs because im the traditional way of having just speakers and not a giant ass box sitting in my trunk taking up space. That's why there is speakers in the doors and pillars, depending what the car is. And some of you are right, I don't know much about speakers and subs, nor do I want to because I HATE doing stuff electrical. I was VERY nervous working with my airbag on my steering wheel so I can paint the V trim to match my other painted parts. I sweated the whole time I was working with it trying to get it off. I was within an inch just taking it to a dealership and have them take it out for $75.00. Im glad I finally got it out and saved myself that money which I didn't have. In conclusion because I feel like I waste my time asking for help with anything anymore, I am simply asking for opinions on what speakers to get. I said NOTHING about subwoofers. Its strictly just OE type replacement speakers from aftermarket brands such as JL audio, kicker, Alpine, Kenwood, MTX, etc. Im not trying to be so blunt about this, but it seems like the majority on here does not know how to respond to what im asking or what I say. People take things the wrong way no matter who im talking to. It doesn't matter if its on here or its in person. Anything I say, people question it...and it really annoys me. So back on topic. If I can get some serious opinions and suggestions on what to buy...NOT SUBS, and just speakers, id appreciate it. I want a better sounding speaker for the doors, and my tweeters in the windshield pillar trims to get better results. I want something with a better sounding bass and volume, but with a lot less distortion. It seems like I have some cut outs on my speakers when I turn my speakers up to 25-26 volume. Idk why, but it is irritating. Im thinking its the tweeter speakers but im not sure. They pop and they sound too dim id describe it lol. They aren't bassy at all it sounds. That's all im asking and wanting from this thread I created.*


Have you ever considered that perhaps you are the problem and not everyone else? Why do you think people would waste their time helping you if they are always the ones who for some reason don't get it? Let me make this simple. 

You will not get vastly better sound on the stock deck due to power limitations. Your stock speakers are very efficient and aftermarket speakers won't be so you will end up with just more distortion. Some aspects will get better and others will get worse. The only way to make it truly worth your while is to add an amplifier, which means wiring will be needed. Nobody made you coaxial or component recommendations because they will be a waste of your time and money without an amplifier. Why are you so dead set against taking peoples' recommendations?

Why do you even bother asking for advice when you will limit people only to big name brands that you happen to like? Have you ever heard me recommend anything by any of the brands you listed? There is a reason for that.

You wasted YOUR time? How about everyone else here who responded? Like many times before, I and others find ourselves in a futile effort trying to help you because at the end of the day, you won't take advice if it conflicts with what you think. You have the brands you want and we are supposed to choose from those? You don't want a sub or an amplifier yet somehow magically with the same power and the same displacement and less efficiency you expect more bass? You don't want an amplifier and you don't want to do any wiring yet you want to get louder without distortion? Why are you wasting OUR time? Just go buy some crap off the Walmart shelf with a Kicker brand name and be done with it. At least that way you'll only be wasting your money and not our time.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey *chevycruze2012*;

If its not too late to throw my opinion out there here is what I recommend;

1) Kicker speakers(Not the subs), I live by kicker's and always never disappointed, also priced good too.

2) Infinity speakers for your tweeters are a MUST, no matter how loud I crank it they will never pop. These will be pricy though

3)I have always moved my kickers from vehicle to vehicle but this time I bought the Pioneer upgraded system, It blew me away with how good the quality was. So you could just invest in upgrading to that feature. Its the first time that I actually don't need my kickers.

Thats just my two cents though. Goodluck in your quest for bad a$$ sound quality.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Ger8mm said:


> Hey *chevycruze2012*;
> 
> If its not too late to throw my opinion out there here is what I recommend;
> 
> ...


Don't worry he won't listen. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Infinity makes some nice door speakers for our cars im running them in my cruze really happy with the quality. Im a big fan of Kicker all of their equipment is top of the line imo. 




chevycruze2012 said:


> *Yeah. Im still looking at my options of whats best to do. I want to eliminate subs. I will NOT do subs. I used to be into subs like 4 years ago, but I quickly grew out of them. I don't think they are bad for sound quality. I just don't like it when some D bag comes by my house at 3 am blaring them bastards and rattling my house and waking me up. I want to do something that's not that pricey, but makes my sound system sound good for what im wanting to do with it...which is replace factory speakers with aftermarket speakers, and do whatever else I need to in order for my expectations to work. If I need to upgrade my head unit or something, I will. I just need to do my research and ask for help. But the first step is obviously asking you guys for opinions and ideas.*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

In reality there is a great deal of good quality speakers .

Too bad you will not know what the best quality is .
So at the expense of minding me own business we won't tell you what they are .But you might be able to read about them if you really think of researching the Best ....

X and I have already been down this road enough !


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Infinity makes some nice door speakers for our cars im running them in my cruze really happy with the quality. Im a big fan of Kicker all of their equipment is top of the line imo.


I don't mean to be rude and I know you weren't responding to me, but Kicker is a brand name, like JL Audio, that became popular solely through marketing and big retail store clout. They are *very *far from top of the line. If you want to talk top of the line in car audio labels, you look at Focal, Morel, CDT, HAT, and others, not Kicker. Kicker in fact rates extremely low on the sound quality scale. They get loud, and that's it. They are also very inefficient. The only company that makes a truly solid product that I have ever seen in big name retail stores is Alpine, but the only things I would buy from them are amplifiers, head units, and subwoofers, not stereo speakers. If I was really on a budget, I would consider Infinity, but just a few bucks more gets you into Image Dynamics components, which are far better. 

Once you get out of car audio labels and start designing with raw drivers, the game changes completely.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

May can't get here soon enough. I need to hear all these setups you guys have even if all I want is 1 sub.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> May can't get here soon enough. I need to hear all these setups you guys have even if all I want is 1 sub.


I agree lol. I'm still trying to get mine done by then. :/


Just Cruzin'


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Its interesting I hear this statement more and more in my shop "I want more bass but don't want subwoofers". My answer every time is You need subwoofers you just dont want to give up space.

I recommend everything you "know or think you know" about audio ....Throw it out the window. 

Xtreme has put a really good affordable set up together cheaper than anything you will find in a pretty packaged box. 

As far as getting bass you need it period. missing the first octave is like eating cake with out the icing.... just weird.
There tons of solutions for instance going free air on the rear deck, building a rear deck enclosure, or even a tire well set up. All can be designed so you do not even see them or take up viable space. 

Take from me or dont take it from me I have only been doing this for a living 15 years running and competing IASCA expert solo class..


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

xtremerevolution said:


> i don't mean to be rude and i know you weren't responding to me, but kicker is a brand name, like jl audio, that became popular solely through marketing and big retail store clout. They are *very *far from top of the line. If you want to talk top of the line in car audio labels, you look at focal, morel, cdt, hat, and others, not kicker. Kicker in fact rates extremely low on the sound quality scale. They get loud, and that's it. They are also very inefficient. The only company that makes a truly solid product that i have ever seen in big name retail stores is alpine, but the only things i would buy from them are amplifiers, head units, and subwoofers, not stereo speakers. If i was really on a budget, i would consider infinity, but just a few bucks more gets you into image dynamics components, which are far better.
> 
> Once you get out of car audio labels and start designing with raw drivers, the game changes completely.


*​bingo!*


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

This is true.....i dont know much about speakers and bass lol my buddy actually gave me his old setup. I dont know about yall.....but id only rock kicker thats just me. ive heard expensive kicker systems done right and professionally and theyre nothing to play with. Alpine is the leader i think but the pricetag speaks for itself....pay for what you get, realistically me? im happy with kickers sound and reliability.....and im not one for music while driving......And dont ever think your being rude bro, this is a forum..... opinions go a long long way. plus, theyre just words anyways.....cheers haha




XtremeRevolution said:


> I don't mean to be rude and I know you weren't responding to me, but Kicker is a brand name, like JL Audio, that became popular solely through marketing and big retail store clout. They are *very *far from top of the line. If you want to talk top of the line in car audio labels, you look at Focal, Morel, CDT, HAT, and others, not Kicker. Kicker in fact rates extremely low on the sound quality scale. They get loud, and that's it. They are also very inefficient. The only company that makes a truly solid product that I have ever seen in big name retail stores is Alpine, but the only things I would buy from them are amplifiers, head units, and subwoofers, not stereo speakers. If I was really on a budget, I would consider Infinity, but just a few bucks more gets you into Image Dynamics components, which are far better.
> 
> Once you get out of car audio labels and start designing with raw drivers, the game changes completely.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

For the record, just because we say subwoofer doesn't mean it has to be a BIG subwoofer. I sell a kit with a single 8" and a dual 8" that both take up the same amount of trunk space? How? the single 8" uses 0.3 cubic feet. The Dual 8" is a box that is twice as tall as the single 8" and still requires the same "footprint" in the trunk. It's not like you'd be storing anything on top of your subwoofer anyway. I sold one of the Dual 8" kits to a buddy who owns a Cruze that is set up as a storm chaser car. The guy puts a lot of miles on it and is absolutely loving the fact that the subwoofers are so compact (I think it was like 9" wide and 7" deep) yet produce such clean bass, while being able to store all of his equipment in the trunk as well. There are ways to achieve good sound without going overboard.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> This is true.....i dont know much about speakers and bass lol my buddy actually gave me his old setup. I dont know about yall.....but id only rock kicker thats just me. ive heard expensive kicker systems done right and professionally and theyre nothing to play with. Alpine is the leader i think but the pricetag speaks for itself....pay for what you get, realistically me? im happy with kickers sound and reliability.....and im not one for music while driving......And dont ever think your being rude bro, this is a forum..... opinions go a long long way. plus, theyre just words anyways.....cheers haha


In the end it doesnt matter what we think or know what sounds good. If you think Mcdonalds angus is the best beef you ever had than it is...to you, and that is ok.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There are ways to achieve good sound without going overboard.


Like two 18's right? BTW I am gonna do your black widow set up I finally submit.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Like two 18's right? BTW I am gonna do your black widow set up I finally submit.


hahaha, precisely! You won't be disappointed. A healthy 9.8mm xmax with the cone area equivalent of six 12" subs, with a very low Qts. Those subs redefine bass in an infinite baffle, at any volume level.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ger8mm said:


> Hey *chevycruze2012*;
> 
> If its not too late to throw my opinion out there here is what I recommend;
> 
> ...


 *I have heard infinity tweeters are good. I don't know how I feel about mixing up different brand speakers but if it gets me the results im looking for, then id consider doing it. Ive had JVC speakers in my cobalt and I loved those. The rears were 330Watts, and the door speakers were 130w a piece. They had too much bass for the shallow doors because when I turned the volume up past a certain point, I would just get this insane vibration and it would be so annoying. I almost installed dynamat to help with the vibration. Im sure it would have helped some but I didn't bother wasting the money. But yeah, I hope I find the speakers and set up im looking for. I know I can get good sounding bass from normal speakers. Its not that I don't like the ones already in the cruze from factory because I do. They sound good to me. Its mostly the cheap sounding tweeters that I want to change out, but if im going to change those out, I might as well do the door speakers as well. That or I have a bad set of tweeters. My question to everyone else here that's responding to this board, is Do any of you have the distrortion or cutting out on your tweeters?. I do all the time for the most part. Its like every other time I get in my car, and turn my music up they do that. My bass, treble, and mid isn't turned up that much...my treble is at +10, my mid is at +6, and my bass is either set to +2 to +4. That's what a buddy of mine told me to set them to. He does audio and video for cars btw. He said not to have my bass higher than my mid, so that's what I followed. In fact, I was on the phone with him when he told me that and I went out to my car and set it to those numbers while I still had him on the phone. It improved my results, but my tweeters got jacked up from it so I don't know what happened.*


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

personally i think you really need to read the threads that XR has spent lots of time on. the speaker choices you say that sound good to you well are really quite junk like stated already, but it all boils down to your ears not ours. you say you want bass out of your door speakers but you dont want to spend the money on deadening the doors properly and no just some dynamat or other brands isnt going to cut it theres more to it then that MLV,CCF.. the solution is right in front of you in this thread but your choosing to ignore it. so why not keep what you have in the car till they blow.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *I have heard infinity tweeters are good. I don't know how I feel about mixing up different brand speakers but if it gets me the results im looking for, then id consider doing it. Ive had JVC speakers in my cobalt and I loved those. The rears were 330Watts, and the door speakers were 130w a piece. They had too much bass for the shallow doors because when I turned the volume up past a certain point, I would just get this insane vibration and it would be so annoying. I almost installed dynamat to help with the vibration. Im sure it would have helped some but I didn't bother wasting the money. But yeah, I hope I find the speakers and set up im looking for. I know I can get good sounding bass from normal speakers. Its not that I don't like the ones already in the cruze from factory because I do. They sound good to me. Its mostly the cheap sounding tweeters that I want to change out, but if im going to change those out, I might as well do the door speakers as well. That or I have a bad set of tweeters. My question to everyone else here that's responding to this board, is Do any of you have the distrortion or cutting out on your tweeters?. I do all the time for the most part. Its like every other time I get in my car, and turn my music up they do that. My bass, treble, and mid isn't turned up that much...my treble is at +10, my mid is at +6, and my bass is either set to +2 to +4. That's what a buddy of mine told me to set them to. He does audio and video for cars btw. He said not to have my bass higher than my mid, so that's what I followed. In fact, I was on the phone with him when he told me that and I went out to my car and set it to those numbers while I still had him on the phone. It improved my results, but my tweeters got jacked up from it so I don't know what happened.*


This is something I want everyone to understand. There are very few raw driver companies compared to speaker brands. (drivers are the electrical devices commonly misidentified as speakers, speakers are drivers in an enclosure or anything the separates the rear wave form from the front wave form.)

Most companies do not make there own drivers, they take an exhisting one add the technology to it and go from there. 

If you look at insane high end home audio like for instance Von Schweikart they are using companies like SEAS Scan Speak etc making their own enclosure and passive(poop) crossover. Dont get me wrong VS is bad ass, but you are paying for someone's combo just like in kicker,jl, rockford, infinity etc. Now some drivers are designed by these companies but its typically there most expensive one and if you compare them to a raw driver they are typically = or < especially when you consider price. 

Since our cars have identical enclosures and location what we have left is crossover and raw drivers.

Lets just get this straight any true audiophile knows passive crossovers destroy sq. There are better passive crossovers than some for different drivers and their application Bissel butterworth linkwitz etc. They are also better components that make up the given cross-over. This makes cross overs a mathematical nightmare even if you know what you are doing.

So location, enclosure and crossover is already done what are you gonna buy next a crap set of drivers that have a fancy label a poopy and I mean poopy crossover and a set of turdy drivers with an fs of 90 no xmax and motor lucky to handle 30 rwrms?

My point go active cross overs, have the ability to tune eq settings and time alignment chose drivers that have the correct qts for our doors x max and fs for its bass extension and desired cross over point. As for tweets good xmax and good off axis response with the lowest 3rd and 4th order harmonic distortions you can find to fit your budget and you car!
*

AND NOT WHAT STUPID BRAND IT HAS ON IT! *


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

sorry for the rant


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*I was just doing and going by what a dear friend of mine told me to set my bass,mid, and treble to when I was having this problem. He had a cruze as well and he said he played around with his settings in his cruze and that's what he found the speakers sounded best at low and high volumes which was the same numbers I just listed earlier in my previous post. Ill probably go out and play around with it myself to hear em how they sound as I tune the bass, mid, and treble. Maybe ill end this opinion and thought for buying aftermarket speakers period. I still want good sounding speakers that are better than the OEM ones but if I can get this figured out with the stock ones, I wont worry too much about it. ****, it could just be the settings in my radio causing the results im getting by how its set to run the speakers. When I have my IPOD plugged in, I make sure the bass is turned off on it because it changed the way the speakers sounded with it on. It made it more bassy but it wasn't like how I wanted it. It sounds better when the bass on my ipod is off and nothing else it on for the sound setting is. I guess what im trying to aim for with my sound system, is make it sound like your at a rock concert with bass. In fact, rock music is ALL I listen to. Bands like volbeat, five finger death punch, skillet, disturbed, puddle of mudd, avenged sevenfold, stone sour, all that remains, etc. I don't want something too crazy that will compromise the clarity and quality of the sound in the speakers. I hope this is a little bit more easier to understand. I should have put that in my description in my first post when I published the thread. So my bad guys for any confusion.*


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

You just said you want to re create a rock concert with bass but don't want a sub? 

Every person who knows audio will look at you with two heads, but to each there own. 

working sales in car audio for a lot of years, with the information you provided..DONT BUY ANYTHING! Crazy I know, but to recreate what you want will be pointless and a waste of money. You will notice no difference or such a minimal difference it's not worth it, and save the money and take your wife out for dinner. 

Our cars have 6.5s in the front a rear and 6x9 on the deck(pioneer system) and you can get a great speaker to fit, none will get that bass your looking for though without a subwoofer. And since you do not want a sub, because you think it's for kids with there pants below there butt, id simply tell you, don't upgrade, because when you do you won't be happy with the minimal change. Just adding a small subwoofer to your system will be night and day and probably achieve everything your looking for, under $4-500. 

In short buy nothing, as you won't achieve what you want with what you plan on using.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! Getting real good acoustics in the cruzen is not at all highly dificult when you have a working knowledge of the reasonable priced quality drivers and lots of help with the tear down and install ... took me several months of fitting , less stress that way .


----------

